# Quintero y Hermano - Brevas



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

I have been researching the cheaper end of the ISOM market recently and came across this brand. In Spain a box of 25 sells for the frankly ridiculous price of $25 and I immediately thought that they must be machine made, but my reference book tells me they are a powerful hand rolled cigar which is very popular in the German market. 

Can anyone shed some light on the reasons why the manufacturers are basically giving them away?

Thanks

Rodster


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rodster....they are machine-made mostly.

I found this...

Augustin Quintero and his brothers got their start in tobacco in their hometown of Cienfuegos in the Las Villas province of Cuba in the 1920's. In 1940, they created this full-flavoured brand which continues today, primarily in machine-bunched/hand-finished and all machine-made sizes.

And this review...

Quintero Brevas: This cigar is slightly longer than it's little brother, the Londres Extra, at 5.5 x 40. Both cigars are machine made and cut filler, but an excellent cigar for the price. This very small increase in length makes this a much more enjoyable smoke in my opinion. Either size will not win any prizes in the beauty category, but I will tell you what it will win, taste ! This cigar had a medium dark Colorado wrapper, and again, the wrapper was rough and probably broadleaf. I love the roll on these cigars. The roll is slightly loose, but making for an excellent draw. I think I have learned the secret for ultimate cigar enjoyment from smoking this cigar. I took it real slow with this one, puffing on it and putting it down, while I was doing some work. The cigar lasted about an hour and ¼. The body was mild for a Habano, but the taste was full, slightly sweet, and slightly nutty. The flavor was excellent. This cigar was among the generous gifts from my cyberfriend, Johnny Yiu. If I could get them, this cigar could easily become my favorite daily smoke


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

Great information - thankyou Flipflop.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I bought 2 boxes of these from Spain. Mine were total garbage. Very poor construction to the point of some being too leaky to even get a draw. Little flavor and even less aroma.


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

i 1st tried a quinteros when a friend brought some back from venezuela- he offered me one after a dinner ... i thought to myself- what kind of crap is this? but i was amazed when i smoked it- it was excellent for what it was (machine bunch hand finished). for me it had the quintessential isom tobacco flavor. i have since tried to keep some around for a quick smoke [instead of non-isoms]... i get them from canada for roughly 2.75 usd. perhaps the ones going to canada are better but i've never had a bad one.

//////\\\\\\//////\\\\\\
I am not St Alfonzo-
\\\\\\//////\\\\\\//////


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

>Rodster....they are machine-made mostly. 
>
Unfortunately they no longer make the hand made ones,, actually the churchill (that is one of their hand made formats) was an excellent cigar and once in a while shows up in some auctions (around £400-£450 for a 1970's box) or another hand made is the coronas selectos (5x42) also sold for around £170/box of 10 (1970's),, 
The current mm Quinteros are good if they are on,, but due to the high production rate they are inconsistent - its a crap shoot and quality varies from box to box,, I wouldn't risk buying them from mail orders,, just my .02


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Advice needed*


----------

